# Distribution maps for Testudo species



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 27, 2011)

_Testudo graeca_:










_Testudo hermanni_:





Anybody have a distribution map for _T. horsfieldii_, _T. kleinmanni_, or _T. marginata_?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 27, 2011)

Very cool, GeoTerraTestudo!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 1, 2011)

_Testudo kleinmanni_:









_Testudo marginata_:


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 1, 2011)

this is really cool thanks!!!!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 1, 2011)

_Testudo (Agrionemys) horsfieldii_:

















Distribution maps for four of the five _Testudo_ species (all except _T. marginata_):

_Testudo graeca_:





_Testudo hermanni_:





_Testudo horsfieldii_:





_Testudo kleinmanni_:


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jun 1, 2011)

You forgot the Testudo graeca nabeulensis


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 1, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> You forgot the Testudo graeca nabeulensis



That subspecies is not listed above specifically, but it is included in the range for the species.


----------



## Tom (Jun 1, 2011)

I just added this thread to my favorites. Thank you.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jun 1, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> bikerchicspain said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot the Testudo graeca nabeulensis
> ...


Ah!!!!! Which one is it, please?

Just out of interest as I have several


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 2, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> Ah!!!!! Which one is it, please? Just out of interest as I have several



_Testudo graeca nabeulensis_ is also known as the Tunisian spur-thighed tortoise, so its part of the range is in northern Tunisia and Algeria. The type specimen for this subspecies was collected in Nabeul, Tunisia, which is a coastal town at the base of the Cap Bon (Watan el-kibli) peninsula.

Say, how do you know that you have this particular subspecies of _T. graeca_? It must be incredibly difficult to figure out subspecies of _T. graeca_, no?


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jun 2, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> bikerchicspain said:
> 
> 
> > Ah!!!!! Which one is it, please? Just out of interest as I have several
> ...


A little bit yeah, but with the coloration of shell, plastron and the colour of their heads you can determine the sub species,it's easier also when you have the tort in your hand rather than pics.
The Tunisian Greek has a distinguished yellow spot on it's head..
But with the first one i cheated and asked Danny, and he ID her for me..lol


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a website with a really good information on the Hermann tortoise, including lots of good references and a distribution Google map:

http://reptile-database.reptarium.cz/species.php?genus=Testudo&species=hermanni


----------



## Fernando (Jun 2, 2011)

Very Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Fernando (Jun 2, 2011)

Very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 2, 2011)

The Western race has been re-accepted as the nominate species _Testudo hermanni hermanni_ for 25 years now. Highfield had little to do with it. The designation as _robertmertensi was based on incorrect identification of an Eastern Hermann's as the nominate. As far as the Agrionemys species designation as far as I can recall, that was only applied to Testudo horsfieldi and never to any other Testudo species. Even that has been dropped and reverted back to. Testudo. The Eurotestudo nomenclature never really was very widely accepted._


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 22, 2011)

Mediterranean climates of the world (KÃ¶ppen climate classifications Csa, Csb, and Csc):





Continental climates of the world (KÃ¶ppen climate classifications Dfa, Dwa, Dfb, Dwb, Dsa, and Dsb):





Semi-arid climates of the world (KÃ¶ppen climate classifications BSh and BSk):





Desert climates of the world (KÃ¶ppen climate classifications BWh, BWk, and BWn):


----------

